# Similar Thread Mod



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you please let me know which mod you use to have the "similar threads" show up after a member creates a title? I run a few vB forums and this would be invaluable.

TIA


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=151714


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

My iPhone site in particular will benefit greatly from this mod. Thanks for the info and a great forum. As a TiVo user, this forum has been incredibly helpful. 

-Chris


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the "similar thread" mod as well...that was a great find by David


----------

